# Nee advice, new to flounder gigging, how to set up boat?



## Kodiak_Man

1987 14' Starcraft
<LI>Bow mounted trolling motor with hand control or transom mounted with foot control?</LI><LI>if bow mounted, will the motor scare the flounder even if it is behind the lights?</LI><LI>I plan on constructing PVC frame on hinges that I can flip down onto surface of water (attached to top of bow) when gigging, should the lights be in, on, or above the water surface?</LI><LI>will an onboard generator scare the fish? I figured I'd get a generator to run lights, and other auxilary equipment. </LI><LI>is this boat good enough for floundering? I am restoring it currently, so it is stripped as you will see in pics.</LI>

Thank you!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *Kodiak_Man (7/28/2008)*1987 14' Starcraft
> <LI>Bow mounted trolling motor with hand control or transom mounted with foot control?</LI><LI>if bow mounted, will the motor scare the flounder even if it is behind the lights?</LI><LI>I plan on constructing PVC frame on hinges that I can flip down onto surface of water (attached to top of bow) when gigging, should the lights be in, on, or above the water surface?</LI><LI>will an onboard generator scare the fish? I figured I'd get a generator to run lights, and other auxilary equipment. </LI><LI>is this boat good enough for floundering? I am restoring it currently, so it is stripped as you will see in pics.</LI>
> 
> Thank you!


1. Definitely bow mounted hand control, foot control will be nothing short of a disaster waiting to happen!!!

2. It will never even phase them, I've ran over them and practically brushed them with prop and came back and stuck them.

3.If you are using halos, hps or any other AC light system they will have to be mounted on the boat, above the water to avoid electrocution.

4. A generator is definitley the way to go, never had a problem with it spooking fish as many others on here can attest.

5. With a little TLC it should make a great boat as long as the draft isn't more than about 8-10" or less preferably.

There are a lot of very knowledgle guys on here that I'm sure can give you some more ideas or pointers. You will find that it is somewhat of a trial and error process. You just have to find what works best for you depending on where you are fishing, what type of water clarity to are working with as well as what your budget is. Believe me the possibilities are endless. Just a fair warning once you get started you will never be able to stop!!!


----------



## X-Shark

> Just a fair warning once you get started you will never be able to stop!!!




Ain't that the truth. This will be the 4th time in 10yrs rerigging my boat. Each time it get's a little better.


----------



## Gnwdad

> *X-Shark (7/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fair warning once you get started you will never be able to stop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth. This will be the 4th time in 10yrs rerigging my boat. Each time it get's a little better.
Click to expand...

I agree with the above! I have rerigged mine at least 4 times in the last 3 years. 

If your budget will allow you tobuy the hps lights do it from the start, after a year or so I had spent more money replacing the halos than the hps cost. There is a major difference between the lights.


----------



## wareagle22

It is definitely addictive!!! I agree with the other guys, start out with a generator if you can. The Honda clones (Kipor makes a really good one) are the way to go if you are looking at starting without spending a ton of money. There are a bunch of us who are changing light set-ups, so you could possibly find some good deals on lights if you are interested. I started with only 2 lights on the front of my boat and now I am up to 6, so you don't have to spend a ton of money to have a fun time.......


----------



## Death From Above

That should make a fine little gigging boat. Since it'sglass you will want to keep it as light as possible so you can still get in the skinny water. Might want to set aside some funds for a trailer. The one it's sitting on looks like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Midnight Rider

In my humble opinion I think after you sink a bunch of money into that boat and rig it for floundering . You are going to be very disapointed when you find that your boat is drawing to much water to get up on the beach where the flounder are laying. For the money you are fixin to spend go and get you a used old john boat. Not trying to burst your bubble this is just MHO


----------



## Kodiak_Man

Thanks to you all for your advice and oppinions! I haven't put this boat in the water yet so I'm not sure how low it will sit, but I plan on keeping it as light as possible. I've tried gigging on my buddies 12'aluminum Jon with decent success (*rays and mullet) but he is so impatient that I rarley get the chance to do any serious gigging. He has a millionwatt candle power hand held light but it drains the battery too quickly and I have to put itdown to gig.I'll attach a pic of a ray I gigged in pitch black dark (since Ihad to put the light down) It was an awesome strike to the top of the head and quite a fight! I haven't had any luck finding flounder in the shallow waters around Spectre Island, but am already addicted. 

As far as the trailer, yes, I am currently looking for another used one in better condition for cheap. The one it's on is rusted so bad it's beyond all repair. I will look up those lights that were suggested as well as that Honda generater. Thanks again for all the tips!


----------



## Shiznik

Did you eat the Ray? I thought those things had to be bled out once landed. If you did eat it, how'd you cook it? Was it tasty?


----------



## Death From Above

I'vefried up someray and it's actually pretty good. Has a lemontwang to it.


----------



## Kodiak_Man

I spent nearly 2 hours cleaning that sucker. I got 10.6 lbs of meat off it but didn't like it so I gave it to my fishing buddy Jake. He said it tastes like scallops. We thought it lost enough blood to be alright but it was still a little strong sohe soaked the meat in milk over night and it supposedly tasted great.


----------



## Death From Above

Similar to shark meat.


----------



## brewfish

I don't think you'll be happy with that boat for gigging flounder. I have yet the get into a tri-hull that didn't draw at least 8-10" or more water. Nothing worse than sinking money (especially if it's tight) into something that doesn't perform as imagined. Just my .02


----------



## Kodiak_Man

Thanks for your oppinion! I completely uderstand what you're saying and I'll consider finding a flat bottom aluminum boat. For now, money _is_ tight so I first need to restore this beast, then onto using the advice I get from you guys (and gals?) to set up a good rig.


----------

